# Soft spot closing too early, anyone experienced this?



## Berniep

Jack had his 8 week check on Monday and the dr mentioned his soft spot is very small and she thinks it is closing too early, i asked her if this would be a problem and she said quite possibly, she told me a babies soft spot on average closes between 12 and 18 months and if it closes too soon there won't be enough room for the brain to grow and he may need a operation to correct this. I've been told to keep a a eye on it and if i notice it continue to get smaller or it closes fully b4 four months i've to take him back, i've also got to ask m hv to measure his head each time he gets weighed to check the measurements stay within ok limits.
Anyone every gone thru this? x


----------



## Gen79

never heard of this :hugs:


----------



## Divinebeauty

My sons closed over too early too! He is 4 now and you would never be able to tell he had brain surgery other then the very small zig zag scar!

It was around the same time as your LO where they told me his soft spot was pretty much closed, and was shocked. The doctor told me that he was going to get headaches from the pressure of his brain against his skull as there was no room for it to grow so in the end his brain would only grow in one way, its called, craniosynostosis he went for a cranial sugery and basically had his skull re adjusted. 

Let me tell you , I was soooo nervous of this surgery as it was brain surgery, but honestly I know if I didnt go through it he was going to be in pain and also his head shape would change durastically, so I made the decision to get it done and the 13 hrs he was in surgery I cried the entire time and when he was out my first look at him so swollen I though omg what did I do to him!!! But in the end, the surgery did wonders for him, he healed really quickly I just had to take special care of the sutures of course! He is 4 years old now, and has never been affected by his surgery!!!

Good luck hunnie! xx


----------



## Berniep

Divinebeauty said:


> My sons closed over too early too! He is 4 now and you would never be able to tell he had brain surgery other then the very small zig zag scar!
> 
> It was around the same time as your LO where they told me his soft spot was pretty much closed, and was shocked. The doctor told me that he was going to get headaches from the pressure of his brain against his skull as there was no room for it to grow so in the end his brain would only grow in one way, its called, craniosynostosis he went for a cranial sugery and basically had his skull re adjusted.
> 
> Let me tell you , I was soooo nervous of this surgery as it was brain surgery, but honestly I know if I didnt go through it he was going to be in pain and also his head shape would change durastically, so I made the decision to get it done and the 13 hrs he was in surgery I cried the entire time and when he was out my first look at him so swollen I though omg what did I do to him!!! But in the end, the surgery did wonders for him, he healed really quickly I just had to take special care of the sutures of course! He is 4 years old now, and has never been affected by his surgery!!!
> 
> Good luck hunnie! xx

Thank you for replying, i can't believe your sons surgery took 13 hours u are a amazing woman to get thru that :hugs:, at what age did they start discussing sergery? and how old was he when they did it? xx


----------



## mumoffive

Ive never heard of it either but thought this might be helpful:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0002557/


----------



## summer rain

My friend's LO had this and it turned out his skull had tiny gaps in elsewhere which meant it was still able to grow properly, also my LOs soft spot is small compared to my other LOs, plus seemed to be closing and I was a bit worried but my GP said we'd just keep an eye on it and it hasn't closed up anymore since his 8 week check (he is 6 months now). Hopefully it will be the same for you too xx


----------



## tristansmum

my friend's baby had this and he just had cranio surgery last month to adjust his scull as his head was a very strange shape and it could affect his brain. he was 11 months when it was done... the surgery took 6 hours i think and he was home within 5 days. babies recover very well on the whole. xxx


----------



## Berniep

Thank you ladies, i'm just praying now it doesn't close too soon and we don't need a op, i just can't imagine going thru that xx


----------



## leoniebabey

dont have any advice but :hugs:


----------



## Divinebeauty

Berniep said:


> Divinebeauty said:
> 
> 
> My sons closed over too early too! He is 4 now and you would never be able to tell he had brain surgery other then the very small zig zag scar!
> 
> It was around the same time as your LO where they told me his soft spot was pretty much closed, and was shocked. The doctor told me that he was going to get headaches from the pressure of his brain against his skull as there was no room for it to grow so in the end his brain would only grow in one way, its called, craniosynostosis he went for a cranial sugery and basically had his skull re adjusted.
> 
> Let me tell you , I was soooo nervous of this surgery as it was brain surgery, but honestly I know if I didnt go through it he was going to be in pain and also his head shape would change durastically, so I made the decision to get it done and the 13 hrs he was in surgery I cried the entire time and when he was out my first look at him so swollen I though omg what did I do to him!!! But in the end, the surgery did wonders for him, he healed really quickly I just had to take special care of the sutures of course! He is 4 years old now, and has never been affected by his surgery!!!
> 
> Good luck hunnie! xx
> 
> Thank you for replying, i can't believe your sons surgery took 13 hours u are a amazing woman to get thru that :hugs:, at what age did they start discussing sergery? and how old was he when they did it? xxClick to expand...

Yeah i was shocked they told me to expect 11 but it took a couple extra hours. They discussed it with me at his 2 month needles.


----------



## Divinebeauty

I should mention maybe not all brain surgeries take as long as my sons.


----------

